# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kush ishte Petrit Ame?

## StterollA

Pas vrasjes se Kryeministrit te Serbise Zoran Xhinxhic, ka ridale ne siperfaqe nje nga debatet me te medha, ai i lidhjes se politikes ballkanike me krimin e organizuar. Nje teme qe mendohet se ka ndikim ne atentat, per shkak te disa lidhjeve te erreta te kryeministrit te vrare me klane te fuqishme kriminale serbe. E cila dikur mori trajte te plote me kandrabenden ne Malin e Zi, eshte prezente dhe e debatuar ne Shqiperi, nderkohe qe po tenton te marre trajte te nderlikuar ne Maqedoni. Ne qender te debatit eshte vendosur Kryeministri aktual Branko Cervenkovski, te cilin media vendase e ka akuzuar se fundmi, se ka ndihmuar ne arratisjen e nje shqiptari nga Dibra, te akuzuar per 15 krime te ndryshme, i quajtur Petrit Ame. Nje personazh jo fare i panjohur nga disa politikane te larte ne Tirane dhe i konsideruar si nje nga boset e linjes ballkanike te droges. 

*Petrit Ame dhe akuza fatale per Cervenkovskin* 

Lajmi i emetuar nga faqja e internetit "RTV 21" e Shkupit, ben fjale per posedimin nga ana e sherbimit sekret maqedonas te 5 kasetave me regjistrime te Petrit Amese gjate kohes qe ky ndodhej ne burg. Sipas akuzave ne shtyp, pikerisht Kryeminsitri maqedonas Branko Cervenkovski kishte ndikuar ne arratisjen e shqiptarit Ame nga burgu per shkak te lidhjeve, qe ai kishte patur me krimin. Tekstualisht sipas faqes se internetit "RTV 21" te Shkupit, "Petrit Ame thote se ne numrin e miqve, qe e kane ndihmuar per te shpetuar nga burgosjet, ka qene edhe kryeministri i tanishem i Maqedonise, Branko Cervenkovski. Sipas Ministrise se Brendshme, Ame eshte denuar me 15 dite burg dhe eshte liruar me pas. Ministria e Brendshme, e cila pohon veprat penale te Petrit Ames, nuk pohon, as nuk hedh poshte, nese ai ka punuar edhe si bashkepunetor i sherbimit sekret maqedonas apo jo". Nje akuze e tille ka detyruar ministrine e Brendeshme te Maqedonise te ngreje nje grup hetimor, i cili ka nxituar te pohoje se "ne lidhje me akuzat e bera nga Petrit Ame, i njohur ne Maqedoni per lidhjet e tij me grupe kriminale, nuk ka te dhena qe kryeministri Branko Cervenkovski te kete kerkuar apo ndihmuar per lirimin e ketij personi nga te pakten 15 vepra penale per te cilat akuzohet". Nje teme qe kuptohet se ka mbetur e hapur. Por ne deshmite e Amese per sherbimin sekret, kane dale te tjera xhevahire. 

*Kondrabanda e naftes dhe emri i Arkanit krahas 2 politikaneve shqiptare.* 

Po sipas lajmit te emetuar nga faqja e internetit "RTV 21" e Shkupit "Petrit Ame, i cili tani konsiderohet i zhdukur, pasi vdekja e tij nuk eshte konfirmuar zyrtarisht asnjehere, ne deshmine e tij te filmuar, thote se ka punuar me vellain e kryeministrit malazez Milo Gjukanovic, me tregti armesh, duke kaluar nga Beogradi ne Mal te Zi e me pas ne Itali. Ame thote gjithashtu se ka punuar me kontrabanden e naftes gjate kohes se sanksioneve ndaj Serbise, permes (nje politikan i njohur shqiptar me njohuri ne fushen e ekonomise dhe financave red.) dhe me deputetin e vrare Azem Hajdari, si dhe me pas me Zhelko Razhnjatovic, Arkanin, shefin e paramilitareve serbe". Kjo eshte deshmia qe zbardh per here te pare nje pjese te "epopese" te lavdishme te kondrabandes se naftes drejt Serbise nga Shqiperia nepermjet zones se Shkodres gjate embargos. E vene ne gojen e nje prej te konsideruarve personazh teper i fuqishem i krimit dhe trafikut te droges, armeve etj, me lidhje te njohura me politikane ne 2 shtete, natyrisht qe eshte per tu marre ne konsiderate. 

*Kush eshte Petrit Ame?* 

Petrit Ame eshte nje dibran i pjeses se Maqedonise, i cili me ane te veprimtarive te paligjshme ne disa shtete te Evropes, si trafik droge etj ishte konvertuar ne nje njeri te pasur, por edhe i ngarkuar me shume probleme me drejteine. Edhe fisi i tij per shkak te tij ishte bere i famshem ne Diber. Ne vendlindje mbahej dhe ndonjehere epitetohej si biznesmen. Gjate zgjdhjeve presidenciale te vitit 1999 fisi Ame kishte mbajtur krahun e Patrise Demoktratike Shqiptare te Maqedonise, nderkohe qe nje fis tjeter po i fuqishem Capa, kishte mbajtur krahun e Partise Demokratike per Prosperitet. Midis dy fiseve eshte regjistruar edhe nje konflikt i armatosur. Gjate viteve te luftes ne Kosove ka frekuentuar ambjente qe rriheshin nga politikane ne Shqiperi dhe eshte pare ne shoqerine e tyre. Thuhet se ne kete kohe trefikun e droges dhe aremve e bente nepermjet doganes se Bllates. I denuar me burg ne Maqedoni dhe i shpallur ne kerkim nga Interpoli ai ishte shenuar edhe ne skedinat e policies kriminale shqiptare. Ame para pak vitesh ishte burgosur ne Maqedoni, porse prej andej kishte dale serish ne rrethana misterioze. Tashme konsiderohet nje person i zhdukur. Ka nje hipoteze sipas se ciles ai eshte vrare si dhe nje hipoteze tjeter sipas se ciles ka te ngjare qe ai eshte varrosur ne kufi ose ne brendesi te tokes shqiptare. 

*Njeriu qe organizoi takimin Gazidede-Arkan.* 

Identiteti i Petrit Amese eshte permendur pak muaj me pare kur u be publik nje takim i papergenjeshtruar i Arkanit (Zheljko Raznjatovic, ish-shefi i paramilitareve serbe) me ish-shefin e SHIK Bashkim Gazidede. Per kete takim Ame ishte ndermjetesi. Sipas disa pohimeve, ndersa kishin qene ne nje burg ne nje shtet te Evropes Perendimore Petriti dhe Arkani ishin bere vellezer duke pire gjakun e njeri-tjetrit. Nderkohe qe ka te dhena sipas te cilave sherbimet sekrete, kryesisht CIA ndiqte nga pas levizjet e Ames ne Ballkan duke shpersuar ne nje takim te tij me Arkanin, me qellim arrestimin e kriminelit te luftes, te njohur per masakrat e tij ne Bosnje. Arkani akuzohet si autori i masakres ne Sllovenine Lindore ne vitin 1991, ne kete represion u vrane 1400 muslimane. "Zheljko Raznjatovic i njohur me pseudonimin Arkani, ka ardhur ne Shqiperi ne kulmin e luftes ne ish Jugosllavi dhe eshte eshte takuar me Shefin e Sherbimit Informativ Kombetar Bashkim Gazidede". Kjo akuze eshte bere me 18 tetor 2002, publikisht nga Ministri i Rendit Luan Rama, gjate emisionit "Shqip" ne Top Channel. Pohime saktesuan se behej fjale per nje vizite qe eshte realizuar ne vitin 1995, duke shtuar se takimi mendohet te jete zhvilluar ne nje qytet ne veri te Shqiperise, mbase ne Diber. 

*Gazidede akuzoi Azemin per kondrabande karburantesh.* 


Ne vitin 1996 ne kulmin e kryqezates se partise Demokratike ndaj Liderit te Dhjetorit, Azem Hajdari, shefi i SHIK, Bashkim Gazidede publikon 25 pyetjet "shkaterruese" per Azemin, ne nje gazete te perditshme. Ato botohen pikerisht ne daten 15 nentor 1996 dhe madje kerkohet, qe Azemi te ktheje pergjigje deri ne oren 20.00 te dates 22 nentor. Ne pyetjen nr.9 thuhej: "C`te lidh ty me Bekim Halilin, B&G, qe u arratis me 1.2 milion USD? Po me boten e karburantit?" 

Pra pikerisht ne kete pyetje Gazidede kerkon shpjegime per lidhjet e Azemit me "botet e karburantit". Nderkohe qe kjo eshte nje akuze paksa e ngurte, krahasuar me akuza te tjera te parendesishme, por te cilave i'u ishte kushtuar hapesira e duhur. Duket Gazidede pikerisht ne kete pike, nuk kishte deshire te thoshte me shume. 


_Ferdinand DERVISHI 
morrierei, 21/03/2003 
_

----------


## StterollA

*Zhdukja e identitetit te Petrit Ames*


CONTROVERSY OVER AME'S ABDUCTION CONTINUES

Koha Ditore on page four carried a report from Skopje on the continuation of the controversy regarding the abduction of Petrit Ame, a businessman from Debar, last week in Prishtina.

Referring to information provided by Flamur Ame, brother of Petrit, he went missing in the early morning hours last Monday. Since then there is no information on him, while the first to report on the case was the Skopje-based Telma television, saying that Ame was abducted in his apartment in Prishtina and could be even killed. On that occasion, Flamur Ame accused Pavle Trajanov, former Macedonian Minister of Interior, of being involved in the case together with agents of the Serb Secret Service (UDB), because, as he said, Trajanov was afraid of the possible testimonies of Petrit against him.

In a statement for the Skopje-based Albanian language daily Fakti, Trajanov reportedly rejected the accusations, saying that Flamur is speaking as ordered by Arber Xhaferi and Menduh Thaçi, principle leaders of the Albanian Democratic Party in Macedonia. "First I was accused of organizing an attempt on Menduh Thaçi's life, whereas now that I am involved in the abduction of Petrit Ame," said Trajanov. 

The paper recalled that during the time Trajanov was the Interior Minister, he started to investigate the affaire of 28 kilograms of cocaine that went missing from the depots of the Interior Ministry in 1997. Petrit Ame was accused of selling this cocaine, which he got from Filip Filipov, a police inspector. When Ame was about to get arrested, Filipov informed him on this and Ame managed to escape from the country. Ame was said to have gone to Colombia, but it was noted that there are people who can swear that during all the time he stayed in Debar and often even came to Skopje. Later he was seen in Durres, Albania where he opened a casino, whereas 20 days ago he came to Prishtina.

In his statement, Trajanov said that Ame had offered cooperation in identifying the people involved in cocaine affaire, and that the state offered him guarantees for not pressing charges against him.

The paper also presented a short biography of Ame, which was said to be very controversial. Ame left his house at the age of 13, going to Rome first and then to Paris. He was dealing there with prostitution and had an insurance company. After an altercation that left two dead and six wounded, he gets in prison. He later joins the French Foreign Legion where for two years serves at the UN peacekeeping mission in Lebanon, where it is said his chief was Bernard Kouchner, with whom he allegedly had good relations. The paper noted that the rumors that UNMIK Chief has to do with his disappearance originate here.

In 1990, Ame returns to Macedonia and starts a casino business with his old friends. Four years later, he enters the cigarette business with Montenegro. His name was linked with the attempt on President Gligorov's life.

Citing the Skopje-based weekly Start, in the meantime Ame became the owner of casinos in Hotel Theranda in Prizren and Hotel Grand in Prishtina, while also trying to reactivate the cigarette business. It was noted that Ame had publicly claimed that Menduh Thaçi was racketeering him with 30,000 DM for a shipment of cigarettes.

In another report for Skopje, referring to the Utrinski Vesnik daily, Koha Ditore reported that Ame has been arrested and is in the hands of the Macedonian police. Ame was reportedly being followed and arrested by UNMIK Police in his apartment in Prishtina. Ame was handed over to the Macedonian police Friday.

According to the paper, because of security reasons, Ame was being guarded somewhere in Kosovo under heavy police presence. Ame was said to be currently interrogated by the Macedonian authorities, regarding his plans to assassinate Menduh Thaçi because of a debt.



_UMNIK_

----------

